# back pain from deadlifts



## fufu (Feb 28, 2006)

I was doing deadlifts today and I was lifting at an intesity of 80%. I was really concentrating on form today, I was trying to keep my hips fairly low and pull with my legs. Near the end of my set I had to just stop because my pulls weren't feeling right. I sat down to log my set and when I got up I had a pain in my lower back. I still have it. It is a very constricting pain and hurts to bend over to far with my legs straight. I've felt this before so I'm just going to rest it until it feels better. My question is - are there any movements/exercises I can do to help recover/alleviate the pain? Also, what could I be doing that that would cause it?


----------



## GFR (Feb 28, 2006)

Dead lifts are the  most dangerous exercises you can do.....you have to have perfect form on every rep.....do not let the ego take over on this lift....ever.


----------



## fufu (Feb 28, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Dead lifts are the  most dangerous exercises you can do.....you have to have perfect form on every rep.....do not let the ego take over on this lift....ever.



Words of wisdom.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 1, 2006)

You may not be keeping your lumbar spine as neutral as you think.  You may consider starting to pull again by using a sumo stance.  In the meantime, just rest it and ice it.  If the pain is really serious, or it doesn't go away after several days of rest, then see a doctor.


----------



## Nate K (Mar 1, 2006)

I used to get that too...but it was when I first started to deadlift.
I know it wasn't smart but I just trained right through it with good form.  I think my lower back just adapted to it....I get no pain anymore.


----------



## kenwood (Mar 1, 2006)

suck it up


----------



## ag-guys (Mar 1, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I was doing deadlifts today and I was lifting at an intesity of 80%. I was really concentrating on form today, I was trying to keep my hips fairly low and pull with my legs. Near the end of my set I had to just stop because my pulls weren't feeling right. I sat down to log my set and when I got up I had a pain in my lower back. I still have it. It is a very constricting pain and hurts to bend over to far with my legs straight. I've felt this before so I'm just going to rest it until it feels better. My question is - are there any movements/exercises I can do to help recover/alleviate the pain? Also, what could I be doing that that would cause it?



Would have great form and then get lazy on form and get lower back pumps.  Realized it was time to check my form again.  Be careful.

AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## maniclion (Mar 1, 2006)

Don't fuck with back pain, I know I'm dealing with the consequences now, just ask Robert and GoPro.  You might think it's minor now but when you compound the small injuries you end up hurting big time.


----------



## fufu (Mar 1, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> suck it up



If you aren't going to post anything intelligent or helpful to add to this thread...just get the fuck out.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 1, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> If you aren't going to post anything intelligent or helpful to add to this thread...just get the fuck out.



I concur.

I did the exact same thing you described and boom, lower back pain.  Not a burn or a pinch, almost like a sore series of muscles that shouldnt feel this kind of sore.  

I didnt do deadlifts for 2 weeks and the pain never went away.  Wasnt extreme just annoying.  Tried doing light deadlifts to 'suck it up' or 'work it out.'  Didnt make it worse but it didnt go away.

I finally got some sort of sports doctor to fuck with it.  He felt around and said my left leg was shorter than the other, massaged a bit here and there, and the pain was relieved.  But temporarily.  he said it was cuz of muscle memory.  Some "SIATIC (spelt exactly the way its sounded) NERVE" was getting pinched and thats why the pain is felt.  

Feel better now actually as its been 1 week since my Leg/Deadlift day.  Well see 2morrow though.  

The guy I went to may be wrong though.  I am not so enriched with this siatic nerve shit.

Oh, and I thought my form was top-notch too.  Buuuuut, the day the injury occurred was the day I put more 'traps' into play at the top of the movement than other times.  Wont do that again.


----------



## fufu (Mar 1, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> I concur.
> 
> I did the exact same thing you described and boom, lower back pain.  Not a burn or a pinch, almost like a sore series of muscles that shouldnt feel this kind of sore.
> 
> ...



Hmmm. Thanks for the info. My back is feeling better(not well though). I could bend down farther right after I woke up this morning than before I went to bed last night. I think I will do some warm up exercises and some light stretching.


----------



## PWGriffin (Mar 2, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Hmmm. Thanks for the info. My back is feeling better(not well though). I could bend down farther right after I woke up this morning than before I went to bed last night. I think I will do some warm up exercises and some light stretching.




I saw a chiro for the same kinda pain..he did some adjustments and it felt a little better..but my main problem was/is that my hamstrings are WAY too tight...he said they are tight enough right now to pull everything in my back down giving me some pain...


----------



## fufu (Mar 2, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> I saw a chiro for the same kinda pain..he did some adjustments and it felt a little better..but my main problem was/is that my hamstrings are WAY too tight...he said they are tight enough right now to pull everything in my back down giving me some pain...



You know what, I might have the same problem with the hamstrings. I sat on the edge of a seat and extended my legs to lockout(like on a leg extension but with no resistance). I feel alot of pain from that. I'm heating it and just hoping it will get better by friday so I can do squats.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 2, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> You know what, I might have the same problem with the hamstrings. I sat on the edge of a seat and extended my legs to lockout(like on a leg extension but with no resistance). I feel alot of pain from that. I'm heating it and just hoping it will get better by friday so I can do squats.



Interesting.

Can you do Stiff Legged Deadlifts?  Cuz I tried them for the 1st time 3 weeks ago.  VERY HARD.  Hamstrings have little flexibility...


----------



## fufu (Mar 2, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Interesting.
> 
> Can you do Stiff Legged Deadlifts?  Cuz I tried them for the 1st time 3 weeks ago.  VERY HARD.  Hamstrings have little flexibility...



I used to do them but I don't like the way they feel. I prefer doing a sort of stiff-legged sumo deadlift. Keeping a slight bend in my knees though. I have always had trouble working on my hamstrings. I never feel much like they are being used in the exercise, even though I know they are, I just can't feel it. I have tried the leg curl machine and my calve went spastic and contracted, I hadn't been in so much pain in a long time. I don't have a glute ham raise station either. I'm screwed!


----------



## chipoblock (Mar 2, 2006)

I used to get pretty extreme pain when doing them. I would rest your back for a while and then go with some other lower back work. Maybe some indirect like Low Cable Rows. And work that core get the abs and obliques stronger(Use weights and Cables) This has helped all my lifts Bent-Over Rows, Stiff-Legged, and Deadlifts. I have no pain anymore, other than the normal soreness. Just my 2 cents. But, definitely go with the previous advice about rest and if need be the doctor.


----------



## fufu (Mar 3, 2006)

Well as of last night/this morning I was getting pain from even small movements of my legs. I thought something was pretty fucked up. However, my back was feeling better at a rapid pace through this morning and by the time I got to the doctor to check it out, it felt much better. He thinks that one of my discs was swollen and was hitting a nerve. As of now I can bend down and touch my toes when before I could only bend about 1/8th down of touching my toes. Oh well, I'm very happy that my back is feeling better though. Phew.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 3, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Well as of last night/this morning I was getting pain from even small movements of my legs. I thought something was pretty fucked up. However, my back was feeling better at a rapid pace through this morning and by the time I got to the doctor to check it out, it felt much better. He thinks that one of my discs was swollen and was hitting a nerve. As of now I can bend down and touch my toes when before I could only bend about 1/8th down of touching my toes. Oh well, I'm very happy that my back is feeling better though. Phew.




What did the doc do?  Crack some shit?  Massage some shit?


----------



## fufu (Mar 3, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> What did the doc do?  Crack some shit?  Massage some shit?



Nope, he didn't do anything to relieve the pain. By the time I got there my back felt 80% better on it's own. Silly how things worked out. He just told me what it was and gave me some advice on back pain.


----------

